# Will pay cash for rays or fish carcasses



## mpohut88 (Apr 28, 2015)

*A*

. . .


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What dates are you gonna be here? Not many people have the ability to, or want to store that kinda stuff in their freezer.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That's what daytime fishing is for. I'm down there a week each year and never hurt for shark bait.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Two words... Bait Rods
Nothing better than a fresh ray or Bluefish, Ladyfish or even Mullet.

or 

Three words... Local Tackle Shop
Most carry frozen baits, rays, Bobos, Spanish and Mullet, suitable for shark baits.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> Two words... Bait Rods
> Nothing better than a fresh ray or Bluefish, Ladyfish or even Mullet.
> 
> or
> ...


Don't forget the fish markets. I know that Gulf Coast in FWB always has mullet and some bloodier/bigger fish (prices aren't bad either!).


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Talk about a setup! Unlicensed sale of saltwater products and restricted species... pretty straight forward too. Ray Charles could convict you on this. Good way to end up in the pokie!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think most would know better.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

I go down to Destin for about a month a year and never fail to catch some fresh shark bait. Just get a cheap surf rod and head out around 4:00pm with some shrimp. You will catch plenty of blue runners, and ladyfish which make excellent bait. But if you don't want to do that, head over to Half Hitch bait and tackle shop. They sell full bonita for about 3$ each. Good luck.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sure he didn't realize he was suggesting that someone break the law. First post!! He may even have thought if he offered to pay, some nice person would Give him the bait. Easy enough to buy it at Tightlines Bait and Tackle store


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fresh Red Snapper works better


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Drop by any dock where the charter boys are cleaning their catch. Take a 5 gal buck and a 5 dollar bill.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Drop by any dock where the charter boys are cleaning their catch. Take a 5 gal buck and a 5 dollar bill.


 This... Works every time and guaranteed fresh.:yes:


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Most of the fish markets sell you snapper and grouper carcasses for .50 cents to a dollar a lb. you can make a coupe baits per carcass


----------

